# Lloyds Pharmacy Steroid Needle Pack



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

My source told me lloyds dont give steroid needle packs anymore? (Greens and blues)

Do they?

If not, where can I get some?

thanks


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Don't get a pack - just go to any chemist that does needle exhange and tell them what you want. Personally I prefer the specialised places as they will let me take loads. Like boxes of stuff.

Best experience was in Norwich where my partner is from. A really good service there. Went in and asked me what I wanted. I said I didn't want to clear them out - so she showed me just how much stuff they had! This was in a hospital though. Even gave the stuff out in tesco carrier bags, which i think is a nice touch rather than the black plastic bags which scream I've got needles to anyone in the know. The women was lovely.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Anonymous said:


> My source told me lloyds dont give steroid needle packs anymore? (Greens and blues)
> 
> Do they?
> 
> ...


Buy them online.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

It's called a sports pack and your local Boots will do them or go to a steroid clinic.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes said:


> Buy them online.


I may be totally wrong - but I think they get funding on the amount of stuff they give out. So in a strange way I think you are supporting them by getting stuff from them. @kuju can you confirm this?


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

You can buy them from somewhere like Medisave on the net and then have a greater choice of which gauges and sizes you prefer. They're very cheap as well.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont mind buying them, but no idea what sizes etc etc I need.

Thats why I would rather get them from a chemist because I know they give me standard blue and green needles with standard syringes.

I just called my local chemist and they have stopped doing the packs, as my source said...

So looks like am stuck with buying online - anyone wanna advise what gauges and lengths I need to match the blues and greens i used to use?


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> I dont mind buying them, but no idea what sizes etc etc I need.
> 
> Thats why I would rather get them from a chemist because I know they give me standard blue and green needles with standard syringes.
> 
> ...


Go on Medisave and you can choose the needles by the colour code.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Chances are it's now moved to your local boots or superdrug store chap


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

why do all you clowns still use needle exhanges , its costs a couple of quid for them

where do you think the gov gets its statistics from for increased usage ????

it will be all well and good when you can done for having one dbol tab !!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I use a Lloyds and they are fine. I just ask for what I need and now many of em and return my old ones and im away


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

sammym said:


> I may be totally wrong - but I think they get funding on the amount of stuff they give out. So in a strange way I think you are supporting them by getting stuff from them. @kuju can you confirm this?


Pretty much yes - they need to demonstrate a need for teh service to justify its existence..and given that steroid users are (in a lot of places) the majority of needle exchange clients - it's important to support them.

That said - pharmacies will give fixed packs out, which vary wildly from area to area. Specialist needle exchanges will take a pick and mix approach, can give you more advice, possibly run health checks and in a lot of areas now..are running steroid user specific clinics, often outside normal hours.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

oxy2000 said:


> why do all you clowns still use needle exhanges , its costs a couple of quid for them
> 
> where do you think the gov gets its statistics from for increased usage ????
> 
> it will be all well and good when you can done for having one dbol tab !!


Well........until last year I was responsible for collecting those statistics across a large chunk of the north west. I was also Chair of the National Needle Exchange Forum. So speaking based on that experience......

The majority of the government's statistics actually come from the British Crime Survey (an inherently flawed thing..). But regardless; the government was aware of all this 2011 when they asked the ACMD to look at anabolic steroids and provide recommendations. We were also involved in that. The net result was the ACMD stating there was no need to change the law; which teh government were happy to accept. Yes that may change one day but we'll fight against it. Given the slowly changing face of drug prohibition generally; I think it's getting increasingly less likely it'll get worse.

Needle exchanges provide advice around injecting, sterile equipment, a place to dispose of used kit safely, they can provide confidential treatment for injection site issues such as abscesses..no judgements..no informing your GP. Some of them provide expert advice around diet and training, more advanced health checks such as bloodwork etc etc. It's a completely confidential health service...why wouldn't you engage with it?


----------



## Shredzz (Mar 19, 2015)

I used Co-Op pharmacy mate


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

kuju said:


> Well........until last year I was responsible for collecting those statistics across a large chunk of the north west. I was also Chair of the National Needle Exchange Forum. So speaking based on that experience......
> 
> The majority of the government's statistics actually come from the British Crime Survey (an inherently flawed thing..). But regardless; the government was aware of all this 2011 when they asked the ACMD to look at anabolic steroids and provide recommendations. We were also involved in that. The net result was the ACMD stating there was no need to change the law; which teh government were happy to accept. Yes that may change one day but we'll fight against it. Given the slowly changing face of drug prohibition generally; I think it's getting increasingly less likely it'll get worse.
> 
> Needle exchanges provide advice around injecting, sterile equipment, a place to dispose of used kit safely, they can provide confidential treatment for injection site issues such as abscesses..no judgements..no informing your GP. Some of them provide expert advice around diet and training, more advanced health checks such as bloodwork etc etc. It's a completely confidential health service...why wouldn't you engage with it?


If steroids became illegal now, it'd be so stupid.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> If steroids became illegal now, it'd be so stupid.


Yup - actually the biggest issue is an operational one for the police. Think about it - bloke goes to gym, buys gear from gym dealer.....he isn't committing an offence but the dealer is.

But yes - there's little point in making a POM illegal when you could regulate it far more effectively (and make money on it).


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

sammym said:


> Don't get a pack - just go to any chemist that does needle exhange and tell them what you want. Personally I prefer the specialised places as they will let me take loads. Like boxes of stuff.
> 
> Best experience was in Norwich where my partner is from. A really good service there. Went in and asked me what I wanted. I said I didn't want to clear them out - so she showed me just how much stuff they had! This was in a hospital though. Even gave the stuff out in tesco carrier bags, which i think is a nice touch rather than the black plastic bags which scream I've got needles to anyone in the know. The women was lovely.


Where was this? I live in Norwich and need to get in on this action mate.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

oxy2000 said:


> why do all you clowns still use needle exhanges , its costs a couple of quid for them
> 
> where do you think the gov gets its statistics from for increased usage ????
> 
> it will be all well and good when you can done for having one dbol tab !!


completely agree

when ever i drop my sharps bins off at needle exchange i just tell them its for B12 injections, sisters ex was insulin user and they split up, someone chucked it in the lane round back of my house, used them for skag, basically anything to avoid bumping up the statistics on gear use and bringing it to the medias attention

we got a nice little number going on over in the UK at the moment, dont want it to end up like the states


----------



## Deadcalm (Aug 9, 2013)

Needles online cost about £3 for a pack of 100 and about £6 for a pack of 100 syringes.

That's about £10 to give you enough kit to jab weekly shots for a full YEAR, including swapping the pins after drawing.

It's more economical and less hassle for me to just order them online than it is to have to find and drive to a needle exchange place.

I mean I love a good freebie as much as the next man, but come on.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> Where was this? I live in Norwich and need to get in on this action mate.


Home - Norfolk Recovery Partnership

Weavers centre, at a hospital. Look it up mate. Was first place I tried as I needed some stuff ASAP. We're really good.


----------



## klauz619 (Feb 20, 2015)

just get some off of amazon, 100 needles is like 5 quid?


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Lloyds pharmacy do the sports pack for steroids. I got 2 packs the other day. Only certain ones do them. Mine was a city centre one near to a Hosp. It's the only one I know does them but have heard others do. The small one in the village where I go doesn't do them. But lloyds do still do them is the answer


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

sammym said:


> Home - Norfolk Recovery Partnership
> 
> Weavers centre, at a hospital. Look it up mate. Was first place I tried as I needed some stuff ASAP. We're really good.


Cheer mate will give it a look


----------

